

Ask HN: Please review my app:  RightSignature.com - Easy Online Document Signing - dylanz
https://rightsignature.com

======
spydez
You need a sample document, so people can test out the "using your mouse to
sign" part without signing up.

I don't want to bother with the whole sign up, check email, wait, check email
again, click verify link, go back to site, find document to test with, upload,
blah blah meh.

I just want to see how the signy bit works first.

If you give me a sample I can scrawl "John Hancock" on and download and check
out, I'll be much more inclined to go through the registration rigmarole.

~~~
dylanz
Understandable. Thanks for the feedback spydez, much appreciated. If you do
get the itch to try a trial document though... let me know ;)

~~~
paul7986
I agree and this is the most offered piece of advice for every, "Ask HN: What
do you think of..." post.

Overall I think it's a good, useful concept, especially when you allow for
groups to sign the same document. Would be a great feature in Google Docs.

~~~
dylanz
A lot of the "Group"/"Public Document" features are complete, and we'll be
deploying them shortly.

On the Document creation page, we do allow you to choose from a list of your
Google Docs.

Thanks paul7986 !

------
sam_in_nyc
Very nice looking pages, and I like the concept. Very well done so far, I
think you're in the right direction. That being said, I'm better at finding
things _wrong_ with stuff than _right_ , so here's my feedback.

I thought the "Try it Now" meant I get to sign some sample document... or
preview an account where I could upload a sample document and make-believe
send it out to people. Just _something_ where I get some instant
gratification. Making me create an account just to try your product is a
killer, for me, at least. I have no real need for this service so I don't feel
inclined to sign up. That might not be the case for somebody who actually has
an interest in paying for this service.

You definitely need a sample account, or some more pages showing what I get
when I pay you. I want to see this before I even sign up for a free account.
What's the interface look like to send it out to people? What do they see once
the document is sent to them? How do they actually sign? Just show me the
process and pics of your interface and I'll be more confident in creating an
account.

Best of luck.

Edit: I actually scrolled down to see the nice 1. 2. 3. 4. process. Move this
up! It's far more meaningful than a big document with a rather ugly "John
Bellingham" signature that, by the way, instantly made me think "signing with
a mouse must look hideous!"

------
callmeed
Nice work–the app works as advertised and the site looks professional. As some
others mentioned, an option to type the signature would be nice.

Also, I'd love to see an API and here's why: as is, this is a very horizontal
app ... by having an API, you could let developers of vertical apps integrate
and instantly start reaching industries and niche markets you may never have
thought of.

Example: our company serves several thousand professional photographers, many
of whom shoot weddings for couples from out of town. For them, mailing
contracts back and forth is a total pain. They would eat this product up ...
even more so if it was combined with some sort of CRM tool for the industry.

Anyway, that's just my $0.02 based on my domain expertise. Feel free to email
me ... I'd love to feature this in one of our upcoming newsletters.

~~~
laut
We have an API at Agree2: <http://agree2.com/>

------
dmix
One detail I think is important: When I create an account I'd like to add my
password at the beginning. I knew it would email me after requesting that I
enter a password, but the mainstream user definitely won't.

Security is a very important factor with your application and it helps to
create that image even if it sacrifices some easy sign-ups.

I often see many business applications that list "Secure Log
In/Authentication" on the feature list as well because its not always assumed.

~~~
dylanz
Gotcha. The current workflow is that we create a random hashed password for
you after signup, then on your first login, we prompt you to change your
password.

Security is definitely high on our list of concerns. Thanks for the input dmix
:)

~~~
apgwoz
I hate when I get a password emailed to me to begin with. That makes me wait
for the email, and takes me out of the flow. I'd much rather see sites require
you to create your secure password when signing up, and then sending an email
to confirm your email address. You can even make things limited until it's
confirmed. But, don't make me wait any longer to sign up. It's already bad
enough I have to do that!

------
mwerty
A typed out signature is legally valid. Why use the mouse?

~~~
nickb
That's absolutely correct. There's no need to fiddle around with a mouse to
write something for it to be valid. Here's what the US law on electronic
signatures has to say on this topic:

 _In the United States, the definition of what qualifies as an electronic
signature is wide and is set out in the Uniform Electronic Transactions Act
("UETA") released by the National Conference of Commissioners on Uniform State
Laws (NCCUSL) in 1999.[8]. It was influenced by ABA committee white papers and
the uniform law promulgated by NCCUSL. Under UETA, the term means "an
electronic sound, symbol, or process, attached to or logically associated with
a record and executed or adopted by a person with the intent to sign the
record."_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_signatures>

You can type a single letter on your keyboard or just simply click a button
for a contract to be signed if there was an _intent_ to do so.

~~~
thepanister
But a question has to appear. How can a court decides if there was _an intent_
for electronically signing the document, in case the signer denies his/her
intention?

When it comes to intentions, it is NOT easy to prove it!

~~~
pelle
I had worked with electronic signatures for years, but lawyers have generally
chuckled over lay folks focus on signatures. As you rightly say intent is the
only thing important.

However your argument about how a court decides if there was intent is also
true for traditional hand written signatures.

In <http://agree2.com> we offer signatures, but only as part of a whole
package from drafting, invitation, negotiation, signing and then management.
The whole process is recorded, providing a clear audit trail should something
ever reach courts.

More important as well than signatures are the contents of what you are
signing. Most lawyers I know have never heard of a case where someone
questioned a signature.

------
kbrower
Why $11/month? Is there a reason behind the number or is it just random?

------
rksprst
"For a better experience, please use a fully supported browser. For more
information, click here." The "click here" link goes to localhost.

Other than that, I'd like to have some security and assurance that these
contracts are in fact legally binding. Maybe a quote from someone in the
government...

And instead of Plans, I'd replace it with Pricing. It seems more obvious.

~~~
dylanz
Thanks for the input rksprst. Fixed the localhost reference BTW :)

------
dchest
Gives "For a better experience, please use a fully supported browser. For more
information, click here."

Safari 4 beta.

~~~
funky
this will be fixed with the next update.

------
ggruschow
You may want to target law and gov't offices. Fewer people will bitch at them
about what's legal, and they have boatloads of signatures to collect.

For me, fax-to-email and printer driver-to-internet fax are cheaper and more
convenient.

------
NoBSWebDesign
This looks very useful. We actually need something like this for our startup.
Any plans for an API (or would you be interested in working to develop one)?
Email me please if you could.

------
thorax
Front page looks nice-- if I was looking for such a service, your front page
would have pulled me in to find out more. Nice job on the first step.

------
seshagiric
for all sample signatures on the page, use famous ones like Abraham Lincoln,
Templeton etc.

:)

------
cool-RR
I didn't understand how to sign. It said hold mouse button, try again, and
nothing I did worked.

------
dablya
I've integrated with a similar service at work. Do you provide an API for
uploading documents?

~~~
dylanz
Not at the moment, but that's on our plate.

During your integration, was there anything that you really liked, or didn't
like about that products API? Anything that was missing that you think would
be useful?

------
usiegj00
@spydez. Hey hey--I think you can. You get a sample contract right after the
invite page.

~~~
rksprst
FYI: instead of using @username, you can reply to each post by clicking the
reply link below the post.

~~~
usiegj00
@rksprst--Lesson learned. Thanks. :-p

------
snitko
If even typed signature is legally valid, then what's the point in using the
service?

------
snowstorm
how do you compare yourself against echosign.com?

------
keltecp11
I know signature link has the patent for this technology, make sure your
product differentiates itself or you might see some issues in the future:

<http://signaturelink.com/>

It looks great though!

------
thepanister
This looks like a real business... not just an app!

